# Hunter Orange



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have a Southern ML tag this year and reading the guide book it looks like I need to wear some orange since there is a Priemum LE elk hunt going on in the area. So am I right or wrong in that I need to wear it? I'm 99% sure that I do.


----------



## broncbuster (Jul 22, 2009)

You are required to wear hunter orange if there is a centerfire rifle hunt going on. You are right.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Don't all the rifle hunts end the 26th and start back up after the ML down there? I haven't looked closely at the proc, but that is what I seemed to remember.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

You're right I miss read about the Premium LE elk hunt. For some stupid reason I thought that if you held that tag you could hunt with a rifle in all seasons. Sometimes my mind wanders and I make things more complicated than they really are.


----------

